
Show HN: FA Icons – Search and Copy SVG Icons from Font Awesome - yurishimo
https://faicons.dev
======
yurishimo
Creator here! Feel free to give feedback or suggest any features you think
would be useful.

I've been using utility first CSS for a while now and one of the patterns
popular in that community is using inline SVG icons. I've always found Font
Awesome's library helpful when I need something more than the normal
left/right arrow.

Built with Laravel and Vue.js. I used Laravel as a base so the project can
easily pull new updates from Github without a giant build chain.

This project is heavily inspired by Heroicons.dev so all props to that project
for setting a good example!

Thanks for checking it out :)

